

Ask HN: What art to you guys enjoy? - chasingsparks

I am looking for some inspiration for my apartment's drab soviet-chic walls. I just printed out about 40 different John William Waterhouse paintings (http://www.jwwaterhouse.com/). What does everyone else like?
======
wgj
This was asked recently. You might find some inspiration in this thread:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=913911>

~~~
chasingsparks
Yikes. I completely missed that one and did not think to search the history
for a non-topical post. Sorry about that.

------
ganley
In that previous thread no one mentioned my favorite, Jasper Johns. Though if
you like Waterhouse, Johns may not be your cup of tea.

------
jazzychad
I like surrealism, particularly Salvador Dali.

------
rmason
+1 on Dali

